# Lean To Shed



## novicenewbe (Mar 24, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I am in need of another shed on my property. I already have a 10' x 20' (built by someone else) but I figured why not attempt this myself? I have an area next to me garage that would accommodate a 8' x 14' lean to type shed. I have a nice 4" concrete pad it would set on as well. The pad slopes slightly for drainage. Not being an experienced wood worker, and after talking with companies that will build you one for a hefty price, I began searching for plans online. I haven't really found anything but those that cost and have hidden other charges or you don't get what you expect. Does anyone here where I might find a plan for this type of shed? I'm semi-retired, so time is not really an issue here. I would prefer complete plans with material list(s) and cutting dimensions.

:smile:Thanks!


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

There are a lot of plans here, might be something you can use:

http://www.ag.ndsu.edu/extension-aben/buildingplans


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

I have built several lean to sheds. I never had a plan for any of them. The first question is what are you going to use it for? You really already have your plans. You say you have a 8' by 14' concrete pad. Just come off the ajoining building as far as you want to go and set treated post in the ground or use lag bolts to anchor treated lumber into the concrete pad. Look at the other lean to that you have and see how it's built. If you live close to a sawmill buy rough cut popular and save big time on cost. As far as a material list goes just buy it as you need it you can't hual it all in one load.

Don


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

novicenewbe said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am in need of another shed on my property. I already have a 10' x 20' (built by someone else) but I figured why not attempt this myself? I have an area next to me garage that would accommodate a 8' x 14' lean to type shed. I have a nice 4" concrete pad it would set on as well. The pad slopes slightly for drainage. Not being an experienced wood worker, and after talking with companies that will build you one for a hefty price, I began searching for plans online. I haven't really found anything but those that cost and have hidden other charges or you don't get what you expect. Does anyone here where I might find a plan for this type of shed? I'm semi-retired, so time is not really an issue here. I would prefer complete plans with material list(s) and cutting dimensions.
> 
> :smile:Thanks!


Seems to me, an 8x12 would work out nicely. Especially if you will have a door on one end. Is that the plan? 

By keeping the overall size at 8 feet or 12 feet, you usage of lumber will be maximized.

That would leave you a 2 foot concrete pad for a porch. 

Something like this.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

While you were out, I built your shed! 

This is the simple version. Hope it gives you some ideas.
I would use joist hangers to attach the rafters (2x4's) to the ledger board (2x6) (which would be attached to the existing building with lag bolts).


----------



## Minnesota Marty (Feb 27, 2015)

Novicenewbie, 
Not sure what part of the country you are in but if you are in snow country the 2"x 4" rafters might not be sufficient. Even on a 8' span. If this project needs to be inspected because of your local governmental agency (city, township, county or ??) I would check with that authority they could point you in the right direction as to sizing of framing members. 
Good Luck, 

Marty


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Minnesota Marty said:


> Novicenewbie,
> Not sure what part of the country you are in but if you are in snow country the 2"x 4" rafters might not be sufficient. Even on a 8' span. If this project needs to be inspected because of your local governmental agency (city, township, county or ??) I would check with that authority they could point you in the right direction as to sizing of framing members.
> Good Luck,
> 
> Marty



Ha, Ha...for some reason, snow load never occurred to me.  :smile:


----------



## Minnesota Marty (Feb 27, 2015)

MT

that's why they pay me the big bucks. 

Marty


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Minnesota Marty said:


> MT
> 
> that's why they pay me the big bucks.
> 
> Marty


Yeah, I didn't consider snow since it has only snowed once so far in these parts in this century!


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

For most of the US 2X6 rafts 16 Ø would work at a 4 pitch. I'd use 2X PT on anything touching the concrete or ground.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I guess the OP got lost because he hasn't returned.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Bored tonight so I changed the rafters to 2x6's and built a door. :thumbsup:

Note: I am still learning how to use Sketchup so this is good practice. :yes:


----------



## Pcride (Jun 4, 2012)

Do a search for Studio Shed. These are modern sheds a company out of CO is doing. Pretty much build the same way as any shed but with some modern influence.


----------



## novicenewbe (Mar 24, 2015)

Hello All, been under the weather the last couple of weeks. thanks for everyone's advice & knowledge


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

Much better MT, If you extended the roof out over the high wall 3'6" then boxed it there's be more high storage, (all the nasty things you don't want kids to get into when they're being naughty.

If you left the bottom of the overhang's joists exposed it would end up being a great bat roost.


----------

